# Kühler für GTX 460 (se)



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

*Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Hallo, ich hatte mir ja eigentlich den setsugen 2 bestellt aber der ist nicht lieferbar bei meinem Händler und ich hätte gern irgendeinen noch dieses Jahrhundert. Nun suche ich eine Alternative hab aber keine Ahnung ob z.B. der Thermalright Shaman auf meine Gainward GTX 460 SE (platine = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) passt.

Was gibts denn da noch für alternativen? Im Gehäuse hab ich max. 30cm Platz an Länge. Wenn möglich sollte der Kühler dünn sein also möglichst wenig paltz belegen

Preis ist mehr oder weniger egal es sollte aber auf jeden Fall leise sein


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Der Kühler ist bei vielen Händlern lagernd und sofort lieferbar : Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) lagernd | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kühler ist bei vielen Händlern lagernd und sofort lieferbar : Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) lagernd | Geizhals.at EU



Ich kann nicht im Inet bestellen ich kann nur beim Händler bestellen sonst hätte ich das längst gemacht. Du willst den Grund nicht wissen


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Deepcool V400 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II (Mein Tipp!)


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Der ist aber iwie nicht sehr leise oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Bei 12V ist der arg laut.
Test: Gelid Icy Vision - hardwaremax.net


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Deepcool V400 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II (Mein Tipp!)



Der twin turbo passt? Is meine karte denn referenzdesign? 

Denkst du dass der shaman passen würde?

Wenn möglich sollte der kühler auch noch auf neue karten wie 670/ 680 passen


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Der Shaman sollt da auch drauf passen, Garantiern kann ich es nur nicht. Beim Turbo 2 geb ich dir die Garantie das der passt.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Der Shaman sollt da auch drauf passen, Garantiern kann ich es nur nicht. Beim Turbo 2 geb ich dir die Garantie das der passt.


Und wieso beim turbo 2?
Der ist ja 3 slot und der shaman 4 oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Weil Thermalright verallgemeinert, die meinen das für alle Variationen der 460, bloß wissen muss man das erst. Wenn es aber eine Referenzplatine ist, dann sollt auch der Shaman ohne Probleme passen. Beim Turbo 2 stehts ja direkt da, das der auch auf eine SE passt. 

Ich weiß warum ich zum Turbo 2 gegriffen habe. Geforce GTX 680: Diese VGA-Kühler passen plus Test des Arctic Twin Turbo 2 und Thermalright Shaman


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Thermalright verallgemeinert, die meinen das für alle Variationen der 460, bloß wissen muss man das erst. Wenn es aber eine Referenzplatine ist, dann sollt auch der Shaman ohne Probleme passen. Beim Turbo 2 stehts ja direkt da, das der auch auf eine SE passt.
> 
> Ich weiß warum ich zum Turbo 2 gegriffen habe. Geforce GTX 680: Diese VGA-Kühler passen plus Test des Arctic Twin Turbo 2 und Thermalright Shaman



Also kann ich eig beide nehmen? Der twin turbo wäre nur 3 slots dann könnt ich noch eine pcie karte betreiben ist aber übelst hässlig.
Stimmt es dasss man da die wlp für die vrams und so so mischen muss and shit?
Der shaman sieht cool aus und kostet gleich viel und ich vermute mal die performance und lautstärke ist besser oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Du kannst auch beide nehmen, nur ist der AC Twin Turbo 2 günstiger und leiser. Du musst ja nicht die die Axiallüfter nehmen, du kannst auch mit nem Halter andere Lüfter benutzen.
Ich hab die WLP gar nicht erst genommen, da ich andere Kühler hatte mit Pads. Wenn du sowas nicht hast, dann bestell dir einfach beidseitig klebende Wärmeleitpads.
Der Shaman ist mehr als 20€, die es nicht Wert sind ausgegeben zu werden. Beide Kühler nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch beide nehmen, nur ist der AC Twin Turbo 2 günstiger und leiser. Du musst ja nicht die die Axiallüfter nehmen, du kannst auch mit nem Halter andere Lüfter benutzen.
> Ich hab die WLP gar nicht erst genommen, da ich andere Kühler hatte mit Pads. Wenn du sowas nicht hast, dann bestell dir einfach beidseitig klebende Wärmeleitpads.
> Der Shaman ist mehr als 20€, die es nicht Wert sind ausgegeben zu werden. Beide Kühler nehmen sich nicht viel.



Ah ok, kann man das auch ohne wärmeleitpads machen? Und muss man dann so zeig mischen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Na, entweder Wärmeleitpads oder Mischen.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Na, entweder Wärmeleitpads oder Mischen.


Na toll.
Hab arctic mal ne mail geschrieben ob der wirklich passt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Das hättest du dir Sparen können. 
ARCTIC


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du dir Sparen können.
> ARCTIC



Ja ich weis aber ned ob meine referenz se ist?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Dann bräuchte man eine genaue Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte. Firma usw...


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bräuchte man eine genaue Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte. Firma usw...


Hab ich doch längst angegeben.
Hat hier noch jmd was zu sagen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Es gibt ja viele 460er SEs. Welche hast du? Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 460 SE | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja viele 460er SEs. Welche hast du? Grafikkarten/PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 460 SE | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Gainward, steht aber schon im ersten post


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Dann ist es ein Referenzdesign.


----------



## Zyklon83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Der V400 wird nicht passen und der Gelid kann passen oder wieder auch nicht is immer unterschiedlich und der Arctic passt auch nicht...Hatte letztes jahr auch einen Kühler gesucht für meine mittlerweile abgerauchte Gainward GTX 460 GS und hatte mich dann für den Deepcool V4000 endschieden der hat auch super gekühlt. Ich schreib dir mal eine PN habe ein kühler kannste günstig haben wenn du willst.

@bautznersnef
Es is 100% kein Referenzdesign weil erstens is das PCB kürzer


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Du hast die GS nicht die ES. 
"Hier stand misst".


----------



## Zyklon83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Du hast die GS nicht die ES.
> Und das PCB von TFTP100s 460 stimmt mit der Palit überein, somit ist es ein Ref Design.


 
Dir is aber bewusst das die Palit das gleiche PCB hat wie die GS und auch den doppelten DVI anschluss übereinander ich hatte die karten schon in der hand und ich kann zu 100% sagen es is kein Referenzdesign 

Vergleichmal

Gainward/Palit

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=5e513a-1338148396.jpg&size=original

Referenzdesign

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=9941ce-1338148530.jpg&size=original

P.S: Sein Bild (siehe erste seite) zeigt das Modell mit den DVI anschluss übereinander also zu 100% kein Referenzdesign


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Hab jetzt mal nicht auf die DVI Anschlüsse geachtet. Da kommt man durcheinander. 
Wie siehts mit der Lautheit des V4000 aus? Silenttauglich?


----------



## Zyklon83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Ich habe mich da auf sein bild bezogen was er gepostet hat und das is kein Referenzdesign


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

Es wurde aber bei dem twin turbo drauf geachtet dass der trotzdem passt wegen doppeldvi hab ich gelesen.

Den twin turbo schließt man ja an die karte an, aber meine karte geht nicht unter 40% lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Hab ich dann irgendeine möglichkeit das zu vehindern? Dann wird der ja wieder laut :/
Was für adapter brauch man da? Oder kann man einfach die pins rausreißen und in ne lüftersteuerung stecken?


----------



## Zyklon83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Der Twin Turbo wird passen aber nur mit modifikation am Kühler ohne weiteres passt der nicht du musst was von der Plastik abdeckung absägen^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Du kannst versuchen mit EVGA X Precision auf bis zu 10% runter zu Regeln. Ansonsten Bios anpassen.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

Zyklon83 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Twin Turbo wird passen aber nur mit modifikation am Kühler ohne weiteres passt der nicht du musst was von der Plastik abdeckung absägen^^


Sicher? Wo muss ich was abschneiden?


			
				BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst versuchen mit EVGA X Precision auf bis zu 10% runter zu Regeln. Ansonsten Bios anpassen.


Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Hier im Forum gibts ne Anleitung wie man mit X Precision und Trick 17 weniger Einstellt. Einfach mal die Sufu benutzen.


----------



## Zyklon83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Schau die mal das an GTX 460 / 560 / 560 Ti aftermarket (air) cooler (non-reference) list da findes du genug sachen.


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum gibts ne Anleitung wie man mit X Precision und Trick 17 weniger Einstellt. Einfach mal die Sufu benutzen.



Jetz spann mich nich so auf die folter ich find nix 

So jetz hab ich paar tests gelesen und der twin turbo ist ja schon ziemlich laut, mindestens 0,5 sone und so weit runter bekomm ich den nichtmal weil nur 7v adapter und 40% per software möglich sind...

Kann ich denn den lüfterplatz der karte wirklich freilassen ohne dass die rumspackt?

Der shaman ist ja leise und somit auch regelbar und der lüfter ist wechselbar, wäre eig besser wenn er ned 4 slots brauchen würde


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Böser triple Post, Junge! 
Ich glaub nicht, das du weißt wie sich 0,5 Sone anhören.
Wenn du dein Grakabios bearbeitest, kannst du auch mit dem Standardkühler leise kühlen.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Böser tripple Post, Junge!
> Ich glaub nicht, das du weißt wie sich 0,5 Sone anhören.


Ja könnte ich posts löschen 
Ich entschuldige mich 

Ich komm doch garned auf 0,5 sone dann müsste sich mein lüfter an der graka ja weniger als 40% regeln lassen tut er aber nicht :/
Mal schauen was arctic und thermalright zu meiner kompatibilitätsanfrage sagen


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Wenn du wenigstends im Forum mal lesen würdest, dann könntest du dir die Frage selber beantworten, was passt, und was nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wenigstends im Forum mal lesen würdest, dann könntest du dir die Frage selber beantworten, was passt, und was nicht.


Wo soll ich denn lesen ich finde nur verzweifelte die den auf ihrer 680 haben wollen.

Also geht der shaman nicht auf meine wegen doppeldvi ?
Hab was gefunden wo jmd ne palit mit shaman drauf verkauft und n vid wo jmd ein dvi abgesägt hat



Aber hier is doch zumindestens bei ner gigabyte gtx 460 noch genug platz für doppel dvi?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gelesen dass palit und gainward gtx 460 n andern lochabstand und referenz haben  stimmt das?


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Die Heatpipes des Shaman kollidieren mit dem Dual-DVI Anschluss.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Mai 2012)

Ok dann kein twin turbo und kein shaman und auch kein deepcool zeug 
Der liebe Bautzner hat noch den Accelero Mono Plus vorgeschlagen. Der sollte ja ähnlich wie der setsugen 2 sein und demnach passen 
Ich hab bis jetzt nur positives gelesen und wenn mich der lüfter stört häng ich halt iwie n sw2 dran, mit draht oder so...
Ist es dann auch sicher dass der passt? Ich würde morgen mein händler mit bestellung beauftragen


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Deepcool ist kein Schrott! Erzähl nich son misst, wenn dus nicht weißt. 
Wie gesagt beim Lochabstand von Gainward/Palit wirste nicht Glücklich.
Der Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus | Geizhals.at Deutschland passt auf jeden fall zu Hundert Prozent, da die Heatpipes oben sind. 
Und wenn dir der Lüfter zu Laut sein sollte, gibts Kabelbinder oder Gummis zum Fixieren des SW2.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Mai 2012)

Juhu dann lass ich den bestellen 

Was meinst du noch mit Lochabstand? 

Danke an euch besonders Senfi


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Kein ding, auch wenn ich erst falsch lag. 
Na, Gainward/Palit haben ja schon immer ne extra Wurst gemacht wenns um die Abstände ging.


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Mai 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> Kein ding, auch wenn ich erst falsch lag.
> Na, Gainward/Palit haben ja schon immer ne extra Wurst gemacht wenns um die Abstände ging.



Schon ok 
Ich werd nie wieder ne nicht referenz kaufen


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühler für GTX 460 (se)*

Aber dank dir und Zyklon83 achte ich jetzt mehr oder überhaupt auf die Anschlüsse.


----------

